# المنتديات الخاصة > الترحيب والتهاني >  تهنئة لكلية الحقوق جامعة ا لمنصورة بتعيين أول عميد منتخب بعد الثورة

## د.شيماء عطاالله

نتقدم بأسمى أيات التهاني إلى سيادة الأستاذ الدكتور غنام محمد غنام  :Clever: 
بمناسبة تعيين سيادته عميدا لكلية الحقوق - جامعة المنصورة 
مع خالص دعواتنا لسيادته بالتوفيق والسداد

----------


## shimaa fadel

الف مبروك يادكتور
الحقيقه انا مااتشرفتش برؤيه دكتور غنام بس انا شوفت السيره الذاتيه لحضرته وبجد شىء مشرف جداااااااااااااااا ده غير الحب اللى حسيته فى كلمات الناس عنه واتمنى من كل قلبى السداد والتوفيق لحضرته
وياريت نقدر نختار دائما الشخص المناسب فى المكان المناسب لان ده هوا الحل الوحيد لينا عشان نتقدم
وعقبالنا يارب

----------


## صفاء عطاالله

نتقدم بخالص التهنئة إلى الأستاذ الدكتور والعالم الجليل/ غنام محمد غنام 
بمناسبة فوز سيادته في انتخابات عمادة كلية الحقوق جامعة المنصورة
وحقا وجب علينا قبل أن نهنئ سيادته أن نهنئ كلية الحقوق بفوزها بشخصية عظيمة ورائعة مثل سعادته
وفقه الله دائما وسدد خطاه

 :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:

----------


## hazem mohamed

ألف مبروك للعالم الجليل 
وأخيرا 
الرجل المناسب في المكان المناسب 
اللهم وفقه وسدد خطاه 
إنك على كل شيء قدير

 :M20(11):

----------


## جاسر

_أستاذي الكبير 
ألف مبروك تعيين سيادتكم
بصراحة الخبر ده أسعدنا جميعا 
وفقكم الله لما فيه الخير_

----------


## أشرف

ألف مبروووووووووك 
بصراحة خبر رائع عقبال بقية كليات الحقوق إن شاء الله 
لما يحسنوا الاختيار

----------


## حازم عطاالله

إلى قدوتي ومثلي الأعلى 
ألف مبروك يا معالي الدكتور
ابنك حازم

----------


## عاصم

ألف مبروك يا ريس 
الخبر أسعدنا كثيرا

----------


## smsma

الف الف مبروك 
اطيب واحلى تهنئة للدكتور غنام واتمنى له التوفيق فى عمله وان تكون كلية الحقوق دائما فى المقدمة

 :Balloons:  :Balloons:  :Balloons:

----------


## هيثم الفقى

نتقدم بخالص التهنئة  القلبية للأستاذ الدكتور / غنام محمد غنام  بمناسبة تقلد سيادته لمنصب عميد كلية الحقوق جامعة المنصورة بعد فوزه بالانتخابات راجيا من الله وأن يوفقه لما فيه كل الخيرلكلية الحقوق ويسدد خطاه

----------


## عاصم

عقبال بقية كليات الحقوق

----------

